#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Gez. constructietek. tribune 60 pers.

## Nicolaas

Kan iemand mij wellicht verder helpen? Ik ben op zoek naar een technische tekening voor een tribune met een capaciteit van 60 pers. die opgebouwd moet worden op een grasveld. De lokatie is een kasteel nabij Parijs. Het doel is regelmatig concerten te houden en dus regelmatig op -en afbouwen. Het constructiemateriaal zouden we willen aankopen, 5 tribunes van 60 pers., zo mogelijk gebruikt.

----------


## G-LiTe

Nicolaas.
Ik denk dat je best eens contact opneemt met tribunebouwers.
En goed startpunt is Van Stokkum.

Mod: ik vind het trouwens meer een staging-topic.

G-LiTe.

----------


## Upgrading your system

lijkt me ook een beter onderwerp voor het staging forum. Mag ik trouwens vragen waarom je de technische tekeningen wil hebben terwijl je gewoon een product wil kopen??

----------


## moderator

Gezien de grote kans dat deze tribune net wordt opgehangen, onderwerp gemoved naar staging...
Met daarbij het serieuze maar vriendelijke advies dat het opbouwen van een dergelijke constructie beslist meer ervaring vereist dan alleen het kunnen lezen van een constructietekening.

----------


## Nicolaas

De reden voor een technische tekening, deze moet worden voorgelegd aan de franse commission de sécurité. Nadat het materiaal aangeschaft is zal ik graag een oproep plaatsen voor de opbouw door pro's.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Owkee, daar zit wel wat in..

----------


## Gast1401081

ook al het paard achter de wagen
eerst een tekening voorleggen aan de fransen, dan pas laten bouwen?

volgens mij vraag je gewoon 3 of 4 offerte's, met specifieke details bij 3 of 4 leveranciers, en dan kies je voor de beste in prijs en kwaliteit. 
En die tekening lever je in bij de Fransen, volgens mij.

----------


## Nicolaas

Tegen de logica valt weinig in te brengen behalve dat dit Frankrijk is en dat een toestemming vooraf, met tekening, veilig opereren is. Wie maakt dit soort ontwerpen gewoonlijks in Nederland, de leverancier van het materiaal, een ingenieursbureau?

----------


## Gast1401081

is http://www.stageco.nl een leuke link voor je ????

----------


## G-LiTe

Als we met links gaan gooien doe dan ook maar meteen: www.vanstokkum.nl

Stageco is marktleider als het aankomt op de bouw en ontwerp van podia en andere special items, maar als je puur sang een tribune nodig hebt is Van Stokkum een betere insteek.

G-LiTe

----------


## Nicolaas

Hartelijk dank, we nemen contact op met stageco in Frankrijk.

----------


## LichtNichtje

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> is http://www.stageco.nl een leuke link voor je ????



of http://www.stageco.com  :Big Grin:   :Wink:  [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

het zelfde bedrijf?? [ :Embarrassment: )][B)]

----------

